# 09 Orbea Onix TDF Spec List



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey guys. I've cruised the forums and the Internet for this info but couldn't find it consistently. The story goes like this. 

I ordered and 09 Onix TDF from my LBS and just looked @ it. Looks awesome cept I noticed the rims are shimanos (can't remember the model, maybe rs or ps 250?) instead of Mavic Equippes. Anybody out there have an 09 TDF in hand or a confirmed spec list? 

My LBS is going to confirm what's supposed to be on the bike but I also noticed a couple other discrepancies (like are the stem/bar cat I or II's?) so I want to have something confirmed so I can work with my LBS to get it straightened.

On the plus side, bike sure looked sweet regardless. Can't wait to take it out!


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

How long til you get the bike?


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

Well the bikes built @ the LBS. It's 100% done.

I was going to take it home when I realized the discrepancy w. the wheels so it'll stay there until I get everything sorted out. LBS is planning to talk to Orbea today, if possible, or tomorrow .


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Gotcha. Afraid I can't help you with your question, but do post pics when you get the bike home.


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

No prob. Will do. White frame w. white pedals and grip tape. Looks sexy. Maybe I'll put a white saddle on it. hehe


----------



## Amsmoore (Jun 11, 2008)

Orbea swaps some components around sometimes. Its more of a regional distribution thing. 


My Onix was supposed to come with Vittorias, but had Pro races.


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

That's not really fair/right though is it? I mean I'm not as familiar w. road components as I am mt. bike components but I couldn't even find the Shimano wheelset they gave me so I have no idea if it's comparable to Equipes. 

My thinking is I liked/purchased the bike with the specs that were given to me, so I should get that.


edit: I just found the wheelset online - Shimano RS500


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree with you. Tires are no big deal, but wheels are expensive, and you should be able to count on what you think you are getting.


----------



## Amsmoore (Jun 11, 2008)

If you where getting the askiums, be thankful. 

IIRC the Shimano wheels are actually better than the Mavics.


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

What makes the Shimano wheels better? Just curious.

The spec sheet the LBS gave me said it should be Equipes tho, not Aksiums.


----------



## Anvil08 (Aug 4, 2008)

Got the same bike two weeks ago. Came with Equipes. BTW - Love it so far.


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

Anvil08 said:


> Got the same bike two weeks ago. Came with Equipes. BTW - Love it so far.


Did you get Cat II components instead of Cat I?


----------



## Anvil08 (Aug 4, 2008)

I have the Cat II bar and stem. Ultegra SL components everywhere else except the cassette (105).


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Glory Cycles shows the Equipe wheels. Maybe contact them to see if this is how they are getting this model shipped to them.


http://www.glorycycles.com/orontdf20cob.html


----------



## schustmi (Jun 16, 2008)

Mine also came with Cat II, Ultegra SL except the cassette, and Mavics. It is a nice looking bike, and fun to ride.


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

Well my LBS contacted Orbea and I don't know if it was a mistake or what but Orbea is sending out the Mavic Equipes. I should be ready to ride by this weekend. =)


----------



## cwilliams (Jul 26, 2008)

Orbea will budge on different components compared to what they normally come with. I have the white TDF frame with the TDA components. Saved money, works just fine, and got what I consider the best color frame in the lineup.


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

So I ended up w. a bastardized Onix when it was all said and done but I'm content and that's what's important.

I got the Mavic Equippes but w. Zaffiro tyres instead of Rubinos (which I'll just replace anyways) but I got a cat III stem instead of a II. Everything else seems on par. Picks will come up this weekend!


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

Here she is:

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/hern161/Gallery/photo#5232579248756630066"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/hern161/SJ3bGnU4IjI/AAAAAAAABvg/-a0d5r5CCpQ/s800/P1030198.JPG" /></a>


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice bike


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Beauty. That looks like the Orca fork; anyone know if that's what it is, or is it all new for the Onix?


----------



## cwilliams (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice, I might have to consider the white tape for mine now. 

The fork is the standard for that comes with the Onix. It now resembles what is on the Orca. 

The Onix is a complete redesign


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.

My LBS asked if I wanted to swap out the tires for white-walled and a white seatpost as well but I didn't want to go overboard. I'll probably do that here soon though. hehe


----------



## GregH (Jul 27, 2008)

Sweet bike! You're already faster.....


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

So after one ride I already have a chip in the paint somehow in the front fork. No idea how that happened. =/

I know there's a warranty on the paint/frame/fork but would something like this be covered? If Orbea will replace it, am I better off just doing it at my original LBS or the closest Orbea dealer? I don't want to have to go through all that resizing and everything again.


----------



## Amsmoore (Jun 11, 2008)

Chips happen. Its not gonna stay looking pristine if you use it the way its intended.


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks. Just making sure I wasn't alone. I figured road riding would be a little easier on my bike, as far as the frame and chipping go, compared to mt. biking.


----------

